# Spitfire Symphony Orchestra IS HERE - introducing MASSE



## Spitfire Team (Jan 5, 2017)

​
​
​​


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 5, 2017)

Here we go again!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 5, 2017)

not again if you have SSS, SSB, SSW.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 5, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> not again if you have SSS, SSB, SSW.



I need SSW and SSS to feel whole.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 5, 2017)

So what is this?...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 5, 2017)

Spitfire is teasing again.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 5, 2017)

What's next? Perhaps a Spitfire collection of Spitfire Collections.


----------



## aurelien.mvl (Jan 5, 2017)

Bernard Hermann ??!!!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 5, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> So what is this?...



SSS+SSB+SSW

notice the colors...


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 5, 2017)

Could this be the Bernard Hermann project!? Exciting stuff!!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 5, 2017)

Someone just wrote on the Facebook page "A Spitfire Symphonic Bundle?" This would be bloody marvellous in retrospect to my previous comment! (Just in case someone completely misinterprets anything I have just said, Spitfire haven't said that it's a Symphonic Bundle).


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2017)

Spitfire + Vertigo-ish spinny thing = Bernard Hermann?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 5, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> It's definitely not the symphonic bundle


What is it?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 5, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> It's definitely not the symphonic bundle



yes, it is.


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting that Spitfire has chosen to go with a circle-like marketing image for both Albion ONE and Albion 5. And now this...
...Which features the exact same colors from SSS, SSW, and SSB...


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 5, 2017)

After Albion 5 on the quiet side of things, is this on the load side? Would love it!


----------



## Killiard (Jan 5, 2017)

Hmm...maybe it's a cut down version like Cinesamples Cinesymphony Lite. 
But probably not.

This is a fun game


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 5, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> SSS+SSB+SSW
> 
> notice the colors...


You saying its gonna be SSP next?


----------



## Hafer (Jan 5, 2017)

Killiard said:


> This is a fun game



The three colors is a red herring to let us believe it is about symphonic bundles. My take: It's Albions-in-a-box


----------



## Vanni (Jan 5, 2017)

It's Spitfire Ark!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like an Andy Blaney piece there on the trailer.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 5, 2017)

That one was done by one of the other genius composers on the SF team, a mister Paul Thomson. CH x


----------



## procreative (Jan 5, 2017)

Well it does have a Hitchcock suspense edge to it, so...


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 5, 2017)

Music makes me think its the BH Library (and by god, I hope it is). The only thing is the ambience of the samples sounds like AIR Lyndhurst and BH was supposedly recorded in a drier studio. Also...the O... seems to be how theyre branding Albion. 

Curioser and Curioser...


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 5, 2017)

The Albion range has evocative names associated with Britain's cultural heritage like Iceni, Loegria and Uist. This has to be Albion VI Scunthorpe. A library played entirely on G-strings.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 5, 2017)

Visually, makes me think of the Vertigo posters / promotional art; so I agree with the sentiment of Bernard Herrmann library 

Love that Cimbasso on pedal G. This one's gonna be good!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 5, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> That one was done by one of the other genius composers on the SF team, a mister Paul Thomson. CH x


Hats off to Paul!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 5, 2017)

This is he other library i had budgeted for aside from Ark 2. Very excited about this one as I'm a huge Herrmann fan and have composed several pieces in his style


----------



## mac (Jan 5, 2017)

Ooooh, please let it be new versions of Albion 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## lpuser (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice, but hey ... does anybody know what happened to that "Phobos" BT product announced long ago? Is that still going to happen?


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 5, 2017)

Something is strange with the sound of this ... most of the instruments sound pretty stagy, distant, but that Cimbasso or Bass trombone on the right channel sounds, as if the player was standing right in my studio. 
I am guessing, Bernard Herrmann, too.


----------



## blougui (Jan 5, 2017)

Hermann all the way. Colors will be for choirs' identification purposes :green for strings patches,red for brass...
I just dived at the very last moment for SSS (what a marvel ! 'Specially for someone for had just Mural Vol1) so this one won't be for me before ages.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah I would almost guarantee it's a re-package of SSS, SSW, and SSB but they merged the samples in to Ensemble patches. I think someone mentioned earlier something like CineSymphony Lite or whatever.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

CH mentioned recently that there is news coming asap, stay tuned for NAMM or sooner probably



lpuser said:


> Nice, but hey ... does anybody know what happened to that "Phobos" BT product announced long ago? Is that still going to happen?


----------



## Fab (Jan 5, 2017)

well its probably not, but if spitfire had a log of how many times I've typed 'Ber...' into their search bar


----------



## chrysshawk (Jan 5, 2017)

I think it's the teaser for the new teaser they're working on.


----------



## robgb (Jan 5, 2017)

Whatever it is, it'll be expensive...


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 5, 2017)

robgb said:


> Whatever it is, it'll be expensive...


As much as libraries cost, I really don't think Spitfire (or Orange Tree Samples, or VSL etc) are expensive at all for what they are. And given spitfire give residuals to their players, I'm more than happy to support them.

As for speculation... I'm not game to say...


----------



## robgb (Jan 5, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> As much as libraries cost, I really don't think Spitfire (or Orange Tree Samples, or VSL etc) are expensive at all for what they are. And given spitfire give residuals to their players, I'm more than happy to support them.
> 
> As for speculation... I'm not game to say...


Point taken. But there's no denying this is a rich man's sport.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 5, 2017)

robgb said:


> Point taken. But there's no denying this is a rich man's sport.



lol yep agree. But on the good side, if you can afford or are smart enough to save $ for the best of the samples (and not waste on the ones that aren't worth any time at all), you will have an advantage in the competition over all the other musicians who are ignorant enough to not check these products/forums. (don't tell them)


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

It's only money you can't take it with you. Work hard for it and spend it on the things and people you love.

Furthermore think about the resources put into these projects including the incredibly talented musicians that are paid gratuity for their fine work that we are able to use and the shrine like spaces they are made in. That is quite the privilege.



robgb said:


> Whatever it is, it'll be expensive...





robgb said:


> Point taken. But there's no denying this is a rich man's sport.


----------



## desert (Jan 6, 2017)

My best friend's cousin works at spitfire as the receptionist and she said they are releasing a solo woodblock series. 24 round robins, 52,000 samples, 10 years in the making


----------



## Musicam (Jan 6, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> As much as libraries cost, I really don't think Spitfire (or Orange Tree Samples, or VSL etc) are expensive at all for what they are. And given spitfire give residuals to their players, I'm more than happy to support them.
> 
> As for speculation... I'm not game to say...


Very competitive price on the market


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 6, 2017)

desert said:


> My best friend's cousin works at spitfire as the receptionist and she said they are releasing a solo woodblock series. 24 round robins, 52,000 samples, 10 years in the making


Can confirm, my great cousin lives next door to Air studios and said he's been seeing the Spitfire crew wheeling in carts of various rare and esoteric woodblocks.... really excited about this!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone sure about this being the Herrmanesque library? The teaser, while sounding good, didn't say Benny Herrmann right off the bat to me. Huh?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 6, 2017)

CH is just sitting back with his glass of Pinot just laughing at you guys right now


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 6, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Anyone sure about this being the Herrmanesque library? The teaser, while sounding good, didn't say Benny Herrmann right off the bat to me. Huh?


I highly doubt this is Hermann, I would be very surprised.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 6, 2017)

It's just the next Bond movie intro...


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Anyone sure about this being the Herrmanesque library? The teaser, while sounding good, didn't say Benny Herrmann right off the bat to me. Huh?



I thought the same thing. But I obviously didn't want to say anything because what do I know. Looking at that Circle 
over and over is making me think Sean Connery is going to appear and fire a Gun. That's it. A John Barry Library!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

PaulBrimstone said:


> It's just the next Bond movie intro...



Wow. Talk about timing!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Wow. Talk about timing!


Great minds think alike, obviously!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Great minds think alike, obviously!



Well, if mine was truly great I wouldn't have said Sean Connery and actually said Christian Henson.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> CH is just sitting back with his glass of Pinot just laughing at you guys right now



Its a rioja actually...


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I thought the same thing. But I obviously didn't want to say anything because what do I know. Looking at that Circle
> over and over is making me think Sean Connery is going to appear and fire a Gun. That's it. A John Barry Library!


Given Spitfire's name, we should be hoping for a Ron Goodwin library instead!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Its a rioja actually...



Good one  Amarone is my favourite!


----------



## higgs (Jan 6, 2017)

Bernard Hermann? Possibly, but I wish to present a new theory to the the speculation committee.

The circle-y thingy in the gawk-tease reminds me of the Albion One art when it was released with a proper spelling of the word "One," instead of the dated -and let's be honest, boring numerical "1." Of course we all know that there are a myriad other significant enhancements to the product. Based on my own proprietary Completely Arbitrary Speculation Model's (CASM) _hierarchy of probability_, and in accordance with my patented Wholly Uninformed Ludicrous Spitfire Intel (WULSI, pronounced "we'll see"), my predictions are:

"Albion Three" (aka Big Bottom, aka Rumble Seat)
"Albion Two" (aka The Deuce, aka Tickle me Gently)


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 6, 2017)

It's the Herrmann library...


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 6, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Can confirm, my great cousin lives next door to Air studios and said he's been seeing the Spitfire crew wheeling in carts of various rare and esoteric woodblocks.... really excited about this!



My hairdresser's butcher's cousin knows a guy who knows a guy who read on the internet about a guy who Spit into a Fire and is pretty sure that this may possibly, but not certainly, be some sort of sample library containing sampled orchestral or non-orchestral instruments/non-instruments. Sounds too good to be true...


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 6, 2017)

desert said:


> My best friend's cousin works at spitfire as the receptionist and she said they are releasing a solo woodblock series. 24 round robins, 52,000 samples, 10 years in the making


Are you sure it isn't Flutes of Fire , the Spitfire Edition ? http://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire


----------



## rottoy (Jan 6, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Are you sure it isn't Flutes of Fire , the Spitfire Edition ? http://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire


Flutes of Spitfire... it all makes sense now..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 6, 2017)

Best...thread...ever...


----------



## higgs (Jan 6, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Are you sure it isn't Flutes of Fire , the Spitfire Edition ? http://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire



For one thousand bucks (I spell all my #'s now) a loop, it's a steal.


----------



## EuropaWill (Jan 6, 2017)

The run at 3 seconds sounds artificial. Just sayin. That said, the brass at the opening sounds great.


----------



## higgs (Jan 6, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> The run at 3 seconds sounds artificial. Just sayin.


Are you talking about Flutes of Fire?! Because that sh!t is flawless. Just sayin.


----------



## markleake (Jan 6, 2017)

Just curious... does Flutes of Fire include a separate cuivre articulation? Or is it included as the top dynamic in the longs? With the other flutes I have, I find it difficult to get them sounding epic and brassy enough.


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 6, 2017)

higgs said:


> For one thousand bucks (I spell all my #'s now) a loop, it's a steal.


Would you say that its a must-have?


----------



## higgs (Jan 6, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> Would you say that its a must-have?


I strongly suggest you have a listen first. Now, back to Spitfire speculation and decoding cryptic marketing messages from the purveyors of the finest divorce-ware I continually purchase (but am miraculously still with nuptials).


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm gonna mix the 2 main theories here. 

What if the Bernard Hermann Library is only available as part of the Symphonic Bundle?

All jokes aside, I'm not really hearing Hermann in the demo...


----------



## higgs (Jan 6, 2017)

'tis why I'm saying Albion Three (or maybe Albion Two). These folks have been known to skip numbers - refer to EVO Grid 3.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## markleake (Jan 6, 2017)

Albion 7?

(They skipped 6 because... well... let's just say the epic accordion ensemble recorded at Air resulted in a few "creative differences" that didn't end well).


----------



## higgs (Jan 6, 2017)

Also, let's not rule out the long awaited Banjo Swarm.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 7, 2017)

higgs said:


> Also, let's not rule out the long awaited Banjo Swarm.



careful what you wish for...


----------



## mac (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking at the teaser again, I'm going to guess it is the symphonic bundle, but with a percussion included too. Reason being, there seems to coloured segments - red, green and blue, but also a white/ grey segment at the top, which could be a new library.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 7, 2017)

If it's also the new percussion, there should be the Mahler Hammers. Yes, I have contacted support already two years ago. While Harnek didn't promise to get those for me back then, I'm still optimistic.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 7, 2017)

Mosquito Swarm? Pretty pls?

-

Actually, I could settle with a Locust Swarm.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 7, 2017)

desert said:


> My best friend's cousin works at spitfire as the receptionist and she said they are releasing a solo woodblock series. 24 round robins, 52,000 samples, 10 years in the making



How is the playability with a breath controller?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 7, 2017)

Definitely a must-have-no-brain-er!


----------



## markleake (Jan 7, 2017)

desert said:


> My best friend's cousin works at spitfire as the receptionist and she said they are releasing a solo woodblock series. 24 round robins, 52,000 samples, 10 years in the making


I'm wondering if anybody knows... how much would a woodblock library cost if a woodblock library would cost wood?


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 7, 2017)

tokatila said:


> If it's also the new percussion, there should be the Mahler Hammers. WOW! Bet she's got nice deltoids...


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Jan 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> I'm wondering if anybody knows... how much would a woodblock library cost if a woodblock library would cost wood?


Post of the year so far.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> how much would a woodblock library cost if a woodblock library would cost wood?



The answer is obviously "block".


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> I'm wondering if anybody knows... how much would a woodblock library cost if a woodblock library would cost wood?



Quite a large wedge I would think.

Or at least a pretty big stack.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 7, 2017)

Can't.... Wait..... Anymore....

Two days is enough! You made me buy SSS/SCS/SSB/SSW with that stupid (yet lovely) Christmas discount.

Now this! I can't eat, sleep, find peace in anything I do.

JUST TELL ME WHAT IT IS ALREADY! IM BUYING IT REGARDLESS!


----------



## Vovique (Jan 7, 2017)

Surely, 85 replies in this thread are more than enough. Tell us now!


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 7, 2017)

Please don't be

Selected patches from SSS, SSB, SSW & Percussion Redux.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 7, 2017)

...I don't understand all the speculation? Seems pretty obvious to me that it's just SSS, SSB, SSW and possibly the Joby Burgess Percussion (i.e. the "Spitfire Percussion) wrapped up in one package. You can see the cover art for the first three in the "centre" of the swirl: same colour, same texture. That just leaves the swirling white circle: which might not even represent a product, just a bundle price. Else it's probably the old Percussion library thrown in.

The only other possibility is that it's a few "ensemble" recordings with the players and layout from SSS, SSB, and SSW. After all, their existing ensemble libraries use different numbers of players and (potentially) seating arrangements from the symphonic libraries. So a few patches of various sections and common orchestrations might be useful.

But yeah. I don't understand all the wild and illogical speculation...

Edit: to be clear, I'd be perfectly happy if it's just a SSS-SSB-SSW bundle.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 7, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> ...I don't understand all the speculation? Seems pretty obvious to me that it's just SSS, SSB, SSW and possibly the Joby Burgess Percussion (i.e. the "Spitfire Percussion) wrapped up in one package. You can see the cover art for the first three in the "centre" of the swirl: same colour, same texture. That just leaves the swirling white circle: which might not even represent a product, just a bundle price. Else it's probably the old Percussion library thrown in.
> 
> The only other possibility is that it's a few "ensemble" recordings with the players and layout from SSS, SSB, and SSW. After all, their existing ensemble libraries use different numbers of players and (potentially) seating arrangements from the symphonic libraries. So a few patches of various sections and common orchestrations might be useful.
> 
> ...



Sorry. We can't all be superior logical beings like you.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 7, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Sorry. We can't all be superior logical beings like you.



Me too! I only wrote in anticipation of the faint wail of disappointment when it wasn't a Bernard Hermann library with bundled choir priced at $10.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 7, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> Me too! I only wrote in anticipation of the faint wail of disappointment when it wasn't a Bernard Hermann library with bundled choir priced at $10.



It is not like it could be: Spitfire Symphonic Percussion. With the white around the blue/green/red being the colour representative for "Percussion"

And please learn what "sarcasm" and "irony" means


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> It's only money you can't take it with you. Work hard for it and spend it on the things and people you love.
> 
> Furthermore think about the resources put into these projects including the incredibly talented musicians that are paid gratuity for their fine work that we are able to use and the shrine like spaces they are made in. That is quite the privilege.



Yes indeed! And if your money isn't infinite, then make choices about what matters most to you. For me, I cut the cord on my satellite television a couple of years ago because I just didn't feel I was getting my money's worth at ~$1300/yr. Yesterday I realized the savings since then has paid for perhaps half of the sample libraries I've purchased since then. And in that light, I feel that I'm getting FAR better value for my dollars this way.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> Just curious... does Flutes of Fire include a separate cuivre articulation? Or is it included as the top dynamic in the longs? With the other flutes I have, I find it difficult to get them sounding epic and brassy enough.


I think it's included in the patch Fromthegooch but from what I understand Spitfire is working on a flutter tongue version! Seriously though, we'll just have to wait and see what Spitfire will be unleashing .


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 7, 2017)

5 pages with 94 posts in 2 days speculating about a 0:13 video... marketing techniques masterclass???


----------



## Mars (Jan 7, 2017)

That's simple marketing : do great products and people will wait for them !


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 7, 2017)

Mars said:


> That's simple marketing : do great products and people will wait for them !


Agreed, masterful as are their products... but it does make me smile...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 7, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Agreed, masterful as are their products... but it does make me smile...


Makes you wonder if it's a distraction to NOT compose...


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 7, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> 5 pages with 94 posts in 2 days speculating about a 0:13 video... marketing techniques masterclass???



More like procrastinating composers.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 7, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> 5 pages with 94 posts in 2 days speculating about a 0:13 video... marketing techniques masterclass???


To be fair at least a third of the posts have actually been about Flutes of Fire.

Back to speculation - this is actually Albion VI - recorded beyond the edge of silence


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 7, 2017)

Can't wait. 56 gigs of pure, gorgeous silence. The noise floor could be an issue, but it opens so many doors!



Lode_Runner said:


> To be fair at least a third of the posts have actually been about Flutes of Fire.
> 
> Back to speculation - this is actually Albion VI - recorded beyond the edge of silence


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 7, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Can't wait. 56 gigs of pure, gorgeous silence. The noise floor could be an issue, but it opens so many doors!



I'm thinking of those minimalist painters who'd hang up a blank canvas and call it art. We could be just like them!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 7, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Can't wait. 56 gigs of pure, gorgeous silence. The noise floor could be an issue, but it opens so many doors!



Spitfire proudly presents the first installment of the Spitfire Cage Orchestra:
*SPITFIRE CAGE STRINGS
*
Patch List:
Cage's 4'33" 1st Violin Ensemble
Cage's 4'33" 1st Violin Divisi I
Cage's 4'33" 1st Violin Divisi II
Cage's 4'33" 1st Violin First Chair
Cage's 4'33" 2nd Violin Ensemble
Cage's 4'33" 2nd Violin Divisi I
Cage's 4'33" 2nd Violin Divisi II
Cage's 4'33" 2nd Violin First Chair
Cage's 4'33" Viola Ensemble
Cage's 4'33" Viola Divisi I
Cage's 4'33" Viola Divisi II
Cage's 4'33" Viola First Chair
Cage's 4'33" Cello Ensemble
Cage's 4'33" Cello Divisi I
Cage's 4'33" Cello Divisi II
Cage's 4'33" Cello First Chair
Cage's 4'33" Bass Ensemble
Cage's 4'33" Bass Divisi I
Cage's 4'33" Bass Divisi II
Cage's 4'33" Bass First Chair

As you can see, this is a comprehensive set of patches, each loaded with articulations that have been meticulously sampled to perfection. Sampled below the edge of silence.


----------



## ZeeCount (Jan 7, 2017)

Please please please be a sample library made with the Portsmouth Sinfonia!


----------



## rottoy (Jan 7, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Can't wait. 56 gigs of pure, gorgeous silence. The noise floor could be an issue, but it opens so many doors!


You might even hear a door opening once or twice in the samples.


----------



## Fab (Jan 7, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Makes you wonder if it's a distraction to NOT compose...



Duh, thats why CH started SF, to distract all the other composers out of work :D


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 7, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Can't wait. 56 gigs of pure, gorgeous silence. The noise floor could be an issue, but it opens so many doors!


No noise floor, it's recorded in an anechoic chamber.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 7, 2017)

And this is the answer: "We pored over rare copies of Mr Herrmann's handwritten scores to create a range of orchestral samples orchestrated, performed and recorded according to this great man's aesthetic".

I said.


----------



## markleake (Jan 7, 2017)

ZeeCount said:


> Please please please be a sample library made with the Portsmouth Sinfonia!


That stuff is absolute gold! Thanks for the post!

After listening to a few, this one is my favourites so far, because it sounds exactly like I feel when I am sad....



Please Spitfire... let it be this!!


----------



## higgs (Jan 7, 2017)

markleake said:


> That stuff is absolute gold! Thanks for the post!
> 
> After listening to a few, this one is my favourites so far, because it sounds exactly like I feel when I am sad....
> 
> ...




This would be a true challenge to execute properly with the libraries we have access to now. Forget _Banjo Swarm,_ I want _Sh!teStorm Swarm_ instead, please. Maybe as a SF Labs release?


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 7, 2017)

higgs said:


> This would be a true challenge to execute properly with the libraries we have access to now. Forget _Banjo Swarm,_ I want _Sh!teStorm Swarm_ instead, please. Maybe as a SF Labs release?



Im new at scoring. But are they drunk?


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jan 7, 2017)

Ah, the long awaited Vibraslap Swarm library. They say you can still hear the release tails in Lyndhurst to this day...


----------



## higgs (Jan 7, 2017)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Ah, the long awaited Vibraslap Swarm library. They say you can still hear the release tails in Lyndhurst to this day...


Nice... Way break the terms of your NDA.


----------



## ZeeCount (Jan 7, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Im new at scoring. But are they drunk?



It's an orchestra made up entirely of people who have no experience on the instruments they are playing.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 8, 2017)

Musicam said:


> And this is the answer: "We pored over rare copies of Mr Herrmann's handwritten scores to create a range of orchestral samples orchestrated, performed and recorded according to this great man's aesthetic".
> 
> I said.


They pore
It pours
Now we poor


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 8, 2017)

ZeeCount said:


> It's an orchestra made up entirely of people who have no experience on the instruments they are playing.



What an absolutely brilliant, fascinating idea.


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 8, 2017)

ZeeCount said:


> Please please please be a sample library made with the Portsmouth Sinfonia!



Hahaha this cracks me up everytime.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 8, 2017)

With the music arranged by Les Dawson....


----------



## tokatila (Jan 8, 2017)

What do you think about the second teaser? Is it percussion or Herrman?


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2017)

tokatila said:


> What do you think about the second teaser? Is it percussion or Herrman?


Oh my god! Surely percussion? That sounds incredible!


----------



## mac (Jan 8, 2017)

tokatila said:


> What do you think about the second teaser? Is it percussion or Herrman?



There's a special place for you in hell.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 8, 2017)

tokatila said:


> What do you think about the second teaser? Is it percussion or Herrman?


Multi sampled DX7 bass!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 8, 2017)

I had 3 things up on this so-called wish list. I have no idea still what it meant, so I deleted them this morning and bought something else. Anyone know what it meant?


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 8, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> I had 3 things up on this so-called wish list. I have no idea still what it meant, so I deleted them this morning and bought something else. Anyone know what it meant?



Don't know what you are talking about.

But at Christmas Spitfire adviced people to add things to their wishlish and said that people might get a "little" present.

I added Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Brass, Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, Spitfire Chamber Strings.

And got 25% on all or (3) of them. + Another discount I had.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 8, 2017)

Conspiracy theory #124: I've had an unanswered support ticket in at Spitfire for almost three days now re a problem with Loegria II. Ergo Albion Two incoming! Or maybe they're just having the weekend off...


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 8, 2017)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Conspiracy theory #124: I've had an unanswered support ticket in at Spitfire for almost three days now re a problem with Loegria II. Ergo Albion Two incoming! Or maybe they're just having the weekend off...



Im new with Spitfire still but isn't Albion II Loegria not relatively new? And isnt that Albion Two?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 8, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> But at Christmas Spitfire adviced people to add things to their wishlish and said that people might get a "little" present.
> 
> ...



Ahhh. I see. That's what it meant. Thanks for the clarification. I just cannot be bothered to wade through these threads. Didn't realise it was a discount. I get loads of discounts and vouchers and sometimes free libraries so not overly worried about that. Brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 8, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Ahhh. I see. That's what it meant. Thanks for the clarification. I just cannot be bothered to wade through these threads. Didn't realise it was a discount. I get loads of discounts and vouchers and sometimes free libraries so not overly worried about that. Brilliant. Thanks.



25% Discount on a 799 library is alot though


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 8, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Im new with Spitfire still but isn't Albion II Loegria not relatively new? And isnt that Albion Two?


I believe Albions II and III are due an update, as when Albion I became Albion One, if you get my drift. It's all in the spelling. Anyway, this is just a bit of fun. For all I know, the mystery circles could denote the new Spitfire Stargate Collection.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 8, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> 25% Discount on a 799 library is alot though



Not when you drive 2 Porsches.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 8, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> 25% Discount on a 799 library is alot though
> 
> 
> Baron Greuner said:
> ...


I was worthwhile for me too but I only have one MB C250 and it's leased...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 8, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I was worthwhile for me too but I only have one MB C250 and it's leased...



Thank God for that. Can't imagine actually buying one.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 8, 2017)

Actually out of interest, is that a bit like driving a boat?


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 8, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Actually out of interest, is that a bit like driving a boat?


You mean _sailing_ a boat... well no, it's actually a quite sporty little car for us commoners, my wife and I...


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok. It was fun at first. Now its just evil! REVEAL!!! :D


----------



## rottoy (Jan 9, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> You mean _sailing_ a boat... well no, it's actually a quite sporty little car for us commoners, my wife and I...


There are motorboats you know, Grandpa Burst.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 9, 2017)

Finally revealed!



Spoiler


----------



## Musicam (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Viegaard (Jan 9, 2017)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Finally revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Im gonna find you. And cut off your left ball! I read this on my phone while shopping and almost drove the car into ongoing traffic. DAMN YOU!

Rather my girlfriend read it, but I got so excited :(


----------



## khollister (Jan 9, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I was worthwhile for me too but I only have one MB C250 and it's leased...



Yuge discount for me - a Toyota Prius (but it's paid for)


----------



## EuropaWill (Jan 9, 2017)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Conspiracy theory #124: I've had an unanswered support ticket in at Spitfire for almost three days now re a problem with Loegria II. Ergo Albion Two incoming! Or maybe they're just having the weekend off...



More like over a week off. They haven't responded to questions I sent into them via email either, since before the New Year regarding questions about a few of their products that were in my wish list. No response, no purchase. Kinda wild how that works.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 9, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> More like over a week off. They haven't responded to questions I sent into them via email either, since before the New Year regarding questions about a few of their products that were in my wish list. No response, no purchase. Kinda wild how that works.



"We are currently closed for the Christmas period. This means that we won't be able to get back to you until after the 3rd January when we return. Please bear with us as it will take some time to get through the backlog."

It's called a Christmas break. You know not all companies are open 24/7-365 to answer your every question.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 9, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> More like over a week off. They haven't responded to questions I sent into them via email either, since before the New Year regarding questions about a few of their products that were in my wish list. No response, no purchase. Kinda wild how that works.


Well, support got back to me today and fixed my Loegria problem in short order—so I have no complaints here. Spitfire support is normally top notch, so I'd drop them another line if I were you, Will, in case your ticket got lost in the Xmas rush. If Loegria is fixed, I guess that means it will be the Spitfire Bond Stargate Collection after all...


----------



## EuropaWill (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm not really complaining, just sharing my experience. I'm not down on Spitfire, I think they produce some nice VI's.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 9, 2017)

Any news today friends?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 9, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> I'm not really complaining, just sharing my experience. I'm not down on Spitfire, I think they produce some nice VI's.



Hi Will, this suggests to me something is happening locally that means you're not getting our response. All tickets have been responded to, which I have personally overseen. So it may be a question of checking your junk folder, or that you're correctly logged into our system (the first time you post us a ticket you should get a confirmation email)...

Best.

CH


----------



## Musicam (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## EuropaWill (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks CH and good luck with your upcoming mystery product. I didn't open an official ticket. It was a direct email to someone at SF that I've corresponded with previously. They are probably out on holiday vacation. No worries, cheers!


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 9, 2017)

And now we turn to our original program. Our boys have shown quite the resilience after a disastrous start to the summer, finishing a 3-0 white wash of Pakistan after being humbled by South Africa on home soil. Thoroughly enjoyed going to the final day here in Sydney on Saturday just gone.
Oh damn - sorry - wires crossed. Just that waiting for these announcements is kinda like watching test cricket... just long enough to not loose interest, but sometimes your mind does wander off....


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 9, 2017)

We need more composers on Twitch, make it happen! And Spitfire. STOP THE TORTURE. I PROMISS TO BUY IT. 

EVEN IF ITS A DRUNK-PATCH FOR SSS/SSB/SSW/SCS - Your favourite libraries, now played by drunk musicians!


----------



## windyweekend (Jan 9, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Its a rioja actually...



...and I bet you're also stroking a white cat on your lap Number 1


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 9, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Actually out of interest, is that a bit like driving a boat?
> 
> 
> lp59burst said:
> ...


Yup... and you _*sail*_ those too...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 10, 2017)

...I've a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry boat drivers. Driving down to Florence. Not a lot of Internet time here.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Im gonna find you. And cut off your left ball!



Aha! Thank you universe for the sign. Now I'm sure it's the Spitfire "Castrati Choir".


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Here the earth, here the earth .-) I see it, I see it!


----------



## ghandizilla (Jan 10, 2017)

My best guess, considering the circle motive and the three colors : a revamp of Albion II, III, and IV into one single product.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

I believe Bernard Hermman Library or new product, maybe Action Strings or something similar...


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 10, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> My best guess, considering the circle motive and the three colors : a revamp of Albion II, III, and IV into one single product.



That would be an enormous library, but possibly


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> That would be an enormous library, but possibly



My guess is a new drunk library. Londons finest players, after 14 shots of vodka.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

We'll see it


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> My guess is a new drunk library. Londons finest players, after 14 shots of vodka.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 10, 2017)

Wouldn't it be nice if Spitfire—and, indeed, other developers—offered a small prize to whoever makes the first correct prediction during these teaser campaigns? Or maybe the funniest. Nothing large—just a discount, or something free. Howzabout it, Spitfire?


----------



## rottoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> My guess is a new drunk library. Londons finest players, after 14 shots of vodka.


Albion VI - Inebriate


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> My guess is a new drunk library. Londons finest players, after 14 shots of vodka.


Hmm... so you think its a new brass library?


----------



## Karma (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't see how it can be Albion II repack... if so they'd have to have been out recording new samples for it? Saying that, if they have recorded new stuff I'll be well chuffed. I absolutely love Loegria!

Kind of hoping all this hype isn't just for another collection


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhh! Heartache. Almost here! When when? Ahhhhhhh!



Bernard Hermmann I believe. I love you Spitfire!


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh! Heartache. Almost here! When when? Ahhhhhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Hermmann I believe. I love you Spitfire!




Spitfire. You are a cruel entity!


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Spitfire. You are a cruel entity!


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

I already begged my girlfriend for permission to buy it. Whatever it is.

Spitfire Symphonic Percussion would be the best :D (for me).

Since its a double teaser, it looks like its something bigger than "just" Albion TWO.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Bernard Hermann Library is a new series like Albion, but not Albion.

"The Bernard Herrmann project follows the hugely successful "Albion" range by sampling ensembles together so they speak and resonate within the same room in a way that can't be imitated by sampling each section separately". "The library is 'deep sampled' meaning numerous round robins, dynamic layers, articulations, and true legato intervals were captured".


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Bernard Hermmann Library is a new series like Albion, but not Albion.
> 
> "The Bernard Herrmann project follows the hugely successful "Albion" range by sampling ensembles together so they speak and resonate within the same room in a way that can't be imitated by sampling each section separately". "The library is 'deep sampled' meaning numerous round robins, dynamic layers, articulations, and true legato intervals were captured".



Where is that quote from?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Where is that quote from?


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann/


----------



## Svyato (Jan 10, 2017)

Musicam said:


>





Christian Henson used the same cue in the Albion One Masterclass, at 33:44


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 10, 2017)

Svyato said:


> Christian Henson used the same cue in the Albion One Masterclass, at 33:44



Looks like it's clear what it is now


----------



## rottoy (Jan 10, 2017)

I still think it's this.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 10, 2017)

If you pause the Youtube-video you can see a silhouette of a man! I'm not sure who is it though? Maybe Bernard Herrman?


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Looks like it's clear what it is now



Abit disapointed if its Bernard Herrmann.

I had hoped it was something like the Spitfire Symphonic Percussion or Spitfire Choir.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 10, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I still think it's this.
> (Disclaimer; In case anyone's confused this obviously isn't it, but you know.)


 haha I'm dying


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi guys, I suspect you've seen this already... more news soon:


----------



## NoamL (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, latest teaser practically confirms it's the BH library imo



rottoy said:


> Albion VI - Inebriate



Not British enough! "Albion VI - Absolutely Mullered"


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 10, 2017)

The new video screams Bernard Hermann!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 10, 2017)

Not to disparage the music track but when I see this imagery I hear triplet figure string trems with the Violins and violas playing in contrary motion.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jan 10, 2017)

Is it a dolphin in a bathtub?


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 10, 2017)

This thread reads like a usenet board of trekkies dissecting old star trek episodes


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 10, 2017)

...but some of you are getting closer.... some of you are getting further.

It's awesome though, my Christmas involved making excuses with my family so I could go play!

CH x


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> ...but some of you are getting closer.... some of you are getting further.
> 
> It's awesome though, my Christmas involved making excuses with my family so I could go play!
> 
> CH x



I am sure it will be an awesome library no matter what. Sadly I see it might be wishful thinking hoping that its a;

- Symphonic Percussion
- Choir
- Solo Strings (even more far fetched)

I am looking forward to the reveal regardless - But If its not one of the above I will purchase the Hans Zimmer London Ensemble.

With; SSS/SSB/SSW/SCS I only really need percussion and solo strings.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> I am sure it will be an awesome library no matter what. Sadly I see it might be wishful thinking hoping that its a;
> 
> - Symphonic Percussion
> - Choir
> - Solo Strings (even more far fetched)



Yeahhhhh unless Spitfire has forgotten that a teaser is supposed to feature the library that it's teasing, these are all unfortunately out of the question.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 10, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Yeahhhhh unless Spitfire has forgotten that a teaser is supposed to feature the library that it's teasing, these are all unfortunately out of the question.



Its a shame  I adore SSS/SSW/SSB/SCS. But their first chairs seriously need an overhaul.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 10, 2017)

I would be very interested in SSP - timpani, bells, metals, harp, etc. perhaps throw in the Ricotti mallets as well? I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to re-record all the Joby Burgess percussion (especially increase the number and variety of cymbals and metals) compared to the mammoth tasks they've been tackling lately. The harp doesn't need any upgrades at all


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Its a pleasure Mr. Henson the next product of Spitfire. Always amazing! I hope that it comes this thursday  Thank you and thank you for all the Team! All the best this year and THE BEST in NAMM 2017!


----------



## Svyato (Jan 10, 2017)

Could somebody explains me the specific aspect of the sounding, in the trailer, please? It sounds very similar to Spitfire products (Albion / Symphonic bundles) to me.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 10, 2017)

In the final teaser you'll see the Spitfire crew in the circle. And then red wine pouring all over.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 10, 2017)

It's going to be a sampled cat library - like Catmosphere, but recorded at AIR Lyndhurst and with lots more cats. Kitty Swarm.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 10, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's going to be a sampled cat library - like Catmosphere, but recorded at AIR Lyndhurst and with lots more cats. Kitty Swarm.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 10, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> ...but some of you are getting closer.... some of you are getting further.
> CH x



You certainly got us running in circles! In view of the image that sort of makes sense.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> ...but some of you are getting closer.... some of you are getting further.
> 
> It's awesome though, my Christmas involved making excuses with my family so I could go play!
> 
> CH x


I was close, right?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Spitfire. You are a cruel entity!



indeed. I spent thousands on spitfire lol. #glad


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jan 10, 2017)

It is going to be a lite "essentials" version of their Symphonic Series stuff... Not sure though as some of the stuff sounds different than the BML material, and I know that (or at least thought I did) like the back of my hand.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 10, 2017)

So more than 1 product?


----------



## desert (Jan 10, 2017)

If we stop guessing what it is, will they release it sooner?


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 10, 2017)

desert said:


> If we stop guessing what it is, will they release it sooner?


Yes. time to stop being excited


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow wasn't expecting this

"Spitfire Audio is proud to announce Albion 666 ILL Diablo orchestral sounds from hell. We've gone deeper, darker, dirtier, louder, grittier and more unpleasant than any sample library has gone before. Yes, we really mined the harbour and plumbed the depths this time.

Albion 666 is an ensemble library of the most unpalatable intervals known to human and non-human kind. From jarring flat 5s to offend musical puritans to microtonal ear bleeding sacrilage, it's all in..."


----------



## Musicam (Jan 11, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Wow wasn't expecting this
> 
> "Spitfire Audio is proud to announce Albion 666 ILL Diablo orchestral sounds from hell. We've gone deeper, darker, dirtier, louder, grittier and more unpleasant than any sample library has gone before. Yes, we really mined the harbour and plumbed the depths this time.
> 
> Albion 666 is an ensemble library of the most unpalatable intervals known to human and non-human kind. From jarring flat 5s to offend musical puritans to microtonal ear bleeding sacrilage, it's all in..."


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 11, 2017)

Update version of Iceni?


----------



## URL (Jan 11, 2017)

Why wait - this torture is "Incenia"...


----------



## Musicam (Jan 11, 2017)

24 hours or more I believe. I have a great emotion for this new library. I believe also that Spitfire will announce the final realease of BT with BT in NAMM  Great Great year! Yes!... oh! and the Choir and more surprises! I wait Evo Brass


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 11, 2017)

OK, I'll make another, final attempt... I think I may have got it this time. There is a very big chance it will be "Crib of Horror", a collection of Christian's dramatic, screechy, horrific screams when he's been locked in a room and forced to use Windows and Reaper for a month. "_An experience that will shock you as it shocked him" "A true shocker_" "_Noone believed this madman would do it; alas, he went and did it, and now here we have the epitome of horror FX_" "_The new industry standard of true to life sampling_"

They actually uploaded some outtakes of a discussion between him and a psychologist specialising in sample development who was showing him the room they designed specifically for this library, but they took it down a few minutes later... Maybe a change of heart? Anyway, here it is:
https://clyp.it/wfgc1g3i?token=e0fc227ea4580b16a7bfa8450de15ce6

But... In the end everyone knows they're bound to make the "Spitfire Plane Collection". An evocative banging of machinery, previously unheard of in the history of mankind. And to top it off, a massive bombardment of Air Studios! Subtitle: "Making History" - The Most Magnificent One-Shot Explosion Ever, captured by 12,000 iPhones in absolute 90kbps Ultra 560k HD quality from around the site, aerial mics and the bestest ambient mix ever: A spaceship recording of the echo from Mars! All for 10$*!

*It will all go to the Deafened Aliens of the Mars Nation (DAMN) charity.

_In the big, black hole named Albion, where the legendary Air Studios once sat and where air particles now float, Spitfire libraries used to be made... Until madness descended upon the unsuspecting folk..._

That's how the saying goes in 2060 at least... Yes, I'm a time traveller but that's irrelevant here.

I know that amount of awesomeness is too much to handle, but let it sit... You know you want to see it with big, sparkly, watery eyes.

SF, you may not know it yet, but deep down you were made for big, EPIC things. Not some measly flautando con sordino sul tasto ultra subito confederato...  So, if you don't want to see more of this, you should get to announcing sooner. But I know you do. It works either way for me.


----------



## europa_io (Jan 11, 2017)

Is that Bernard Herrmann conducting at CBS in the background of the teaser?

Maybe this image flipped and turned...

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...asting-symphony-orchestra-picture-id116512503


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Any news? I am excited...


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2017)

Bet it's the BH library. And that would be pretty savy marketing, going to L.A. for NAMM with a new library as such!


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Bet it's the BH library. And that would be pretty savy marketing, going to L.A. for NAMM with a new library as such!



Do you think that it will be available today?


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 12, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Bet it's the BH library. And that would be pretty savy marketing, going to L.A. for NAMM with a new library as such!



?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 12, 2017)

itstav said:


> So more than 1 product?



multiple products? ok albion TWO and albion THREE. And of course they'll discontinue the current ones. And then a year later, they'll repack both of it + albion 4 into something else and name it, you guessed it... BERNARD HERMANN


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Svyato (Jan 12, 2017)

The three symphonic libraries (Brass, Woodwinds, Strings) into a solo bundle. Plus "Masse". But I didn't understand what's new in it (except an update):


> *MASSE*
> We’re proud to present a set of super-exclusive ready-built orchestral patches for composers working at the frontline needing to hit that deadline. Designed by composers for composers, and featuring all three choirs of our symphonic orchestral project (brass, woods, strings), these patches have been carefully re-orchestrated, re-mixed and re-baked into a series of awe-inspiring, straight out-of-the-box mega-tools which are only available as part of the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra collection. Some of the ensembles within contain forces of over 300 players, designed for no-nonsense composers looking to get the job done.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Masse?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 12, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Masse?



Masse


----------



## rottoy (Jan 12, 2017)

Svyato said:


> Some of the ensembles within contain forces of over 300 players, designed for no-nonsense composers looking to get the job done.


I shudder at the thought of the chords produced when each note is 300 players playing tutti.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 12, 2017)

pretty cool. also the bundle is very generous


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 12, 2017)

Downloading Masse now. Seems owning Brass, WW and Strings makes me eligible to get Masse too. Exciting!


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Is free for Simphonic Orchestra owners?


----------



## cadenzajon (Jan 12, 2017)

Clearly they are planning to include the "En Masse" articulations from Evo Grid 1 as a bonus to the symphony bundle users.

... or not ...


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 12, 2017)

They're sending out download emails to SSO owners.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

​​
​​



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-symphony-orchestra-manuals/ (<div style="text-align: center"><div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="81ba4a1c-6272-418b-8b8e-05b0301bc937.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/81ba4a1c-6272-418b-8b8e-05b0301bc937.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/81ba4a1c-6272-418b-8b8e-05b0301bc937.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/81ba4a1c-6272-418b-8b8e-05b0301bc937.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="81ba4a1c-6272-418b-8b8e-05b0301bc937.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div></div>)​


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

So if I already own Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Brass, Woodwinds. I will be able to get the exclusive expansions for SSO? (I already got the free Masse download.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if I already own Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Brass, Woodwinds. I will be able to get the exclusive expansions for SSO? (I already got the free Masse download.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, when they become available, you'll be able to purchase. Hope you enjoy Masse.

CH


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes, when they become available, you'll be able to purchase. Hope you enjoy Masse.
> 
> CH



Don't get me wrong. But don't you need Percussion inorder to do a complete "Blockbuster"? It seems half planned.

Clearly a Symphonic Orchestra needs Percussion?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

I LOVE YOU SPITFIRE!!!! I cant wait Bernard Library and the Choir! KISS!


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow, expansion packs make me excited. (I'm more interested in whats coming besides the additional mic positions)
And I like the "Masse" idea.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 12, 2017)

This is what I was hoping the new package would be. It gives me a reason to complete my Spitfire Symphony.

Now, if someday I can just swing adding the HZ Percussion stuff ... darn, it never ends, does it?


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2017)

Just got the email. Thank you! So does this replace Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Brass and Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds on my full to bursting poor little old SSDs?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Its a great a great tool!


----------



## pdub (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow! Just got my Masse email. Thank you! I had purchased everything in the BML range so it's been one amazing update / freebie after another.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

I LOVE THE RELATIONSHIP WITH SPITFIRE. MY INVESTEMENT IS AN INVESTEMENT OF FUTURE. I LOVEEE IT!


----------



## tokatila (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank god it wasn't Bernard, just ordered a new rig, so free is just the right price now (as a comprehensive BML owner).

Will leave space for Bernard and Choir for my new SSD though.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 12, 2017)

This is phenomenal! Thanks so much for the incredibly generous upgrade, downloading Masse and I simply cannot wait to play it!!


----------



## Hafer (Jan 12, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> So does this replace Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Brass and Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds on my full to bursting poor little old SSDs?


No, afaik it's quite a shortcut in orchestrating SSS, SSB and SSW


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Happyyyyy! I FELL IN LOVE!


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't get me wrong. I love Spitfire. And Masse seems really cool. And as an owner of SSS/SSB/SSW I get it for free = 359 euro I dont have to spent :D 

But a Symphonic Orchestra without percussion? Is it planned to introduce that later on? Or whats going on?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Hafer said:


> No, afaik it's quite a shortcut in orchestrating SSS, SSB and SSW





Soundhound said:


> Just got the email. Thank you! So does this replace Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Symphonic Brass and Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds on my full to bursting poor little old SSDs?



No. You just have to add "Masse" - 20GB.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Friends, when is NAMM?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> But a Symphonic Orchestra without percussion? Is it planned to introduce that later on? Or whats going on?



There's Spitfire Percussion, recorded in the same hall as the other three. So it's already there.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> There's Spitfire Percussion, recorded in the same hall as the other three. So it's already there.



Why is it not in the bundle then?

It says "EVERYTHING" you need.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 12, 2017)

aurelien.mvl said:


> Bernard Hermann ??!!!





ClefferNotes said:


> Could this be the Bernard Hermann project!? Exciting stuff!!





prodigalson said:


> Music makes me think its the BH Library (and by god, I hope it is).





Karl Feuerstake said:


> Visually, makes me think of the Vertigo posters / promotional art; so I agree with the sentiment of Bernard Herrmann library





dcoscina said:


> It's the Herrmann library...



Spitfire Audio - Superior Trolling Since 2007


----------



## Hafer (Jan 12, 2017)

Isn't MASSE a competitor to Albion one wrt ready-baked orchestra sections?


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 12, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Hi Friends, when is NAMM?



January 19-22 (with media preview on the 18th).


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

I dream with Bernand Hermann! I think that Spitfire will announce like Albion V. The COUP OF GRACE! MEN YOU ARE MY MUSIC STARS!!!


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Did the old version of Spitfire Symphonic Series, Mural have more than C,T,A for mics? Or is that new to SSS?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Why is it not in the bundle then?
> 
> It says "EVERYTHING" you need.



Hi there, because our percussion range is an absolutely enormous package which would add a huge price for most. We see the three choirs included as the core workhorse, with our 10 year history of working in the hall giving everyone options to add on... One could say solo strings should be included, a piano, surely modern blockbuster arrangements need a taiko, a tom sections.... we have all that, this is our curated core Symphony Orchestra, there are no options for other brass, woods, or symphonic strings in the hall, there are however options for percussion, pianos, and other add ons (Harpsichords, solo strings, cimbaloms..... all the way along to Mandolin choirs!) which we'll leave to you.... It's our way of making SSO a very intriguing entry into the world of pro-level massively detailed symphonic sampling.

Best.

CH


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 12, 2017)

So Masse is free if you own SSS,SSW and SSB?


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, because our percussion range is an absolutely enormous package which would add a huge price for most. We see the three choirs included as the core workhorse, with our 10 year history of working in the hall giving everyone options to add on... One could say solo strings should be included, a piano, surely modern blockbuster arrangements need a taiko, a tom sections.... we have all that, this is our curated core Symphony Orchestra, there are no options for other brass, woods, or symphonic strings in the hall, there are however options for percussion, pianos, and other add ons (Harpsichords, solo strings, cimbaloms..... all the way along to Mandolin choirs!) which we'll leave to you.... It's our way of making SSO a very intriguing entry into the world of pro-level massively detailed symphonic sampling.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Understood. But you could have given the basic: Percussion - Joby Burgess, a facelift and added it to the bundle - It is only 29 GB.

I didn't expect you guys to throw in Hans Zimmers insanely big library - Just the basic one by Joby Burgess


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2017)

Cool !


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> So Masse is free if you own SSS,SSW and SSB?



Yes. It should already be in your mail. I already have it downloading. You essentially get 359 euro for free


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Then I need to buy Mandolin Swarm. Yesterday I saw a concert with chinese strings and I dream it! .-)


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Yes. It should already be in your mail. I already have it downloading. You essentially get 359 euro for free


I don't own them. But as a student for me it's more convenient to buy them separately and receive Masse after rather than buying the bundle.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I don't own them. But as a student for me it's more convenient to buy them separately and receive Masse after rather than buying the bundle.



Why would you do that? The price for buying them individually is well over 2300 euro. Where the bundle costs 1800 euro.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 12, 2017)

Just finished downloading and must say that these are very good quality libraries.
Admittedly I already had the BML libraries and Mural, so was fairly cheap to cross grade to the Symphonic Strings, Brass and Woodwinds. But the Masse library is something else - especially as its free. Very usable, if not better in some areas with ARK 2, Lacrimosa, and VOXOS2 choirs. In all, a great bundle for symphonic compositions and a great compliment to the Albions.
Nice!!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Understood. But you could have given the basic: Percussion - Joby Burgess, a facelift and added it to the bundle - It is only 29 GB.
> 
> I didn't expect you guys to throw in Hans Zimmers insanely big library - Just the basic one by Joby Burgess



It wouldn't represent the depth of the rest of the library, this is a pro-level collection... nothing lite about it!

Thanks for feedback though.

C.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah, ok thanks!



Viegaard said:


> No. You just have to add "Masse" - 20GB.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> Just finished downloading and must say that these are very good quality libraries.
> Admittedly I already had the BML libraries and Mural, so was fairly cheap to cross grade to the Symphonic Strings, Brass and Woodwinds. But the Masses library is something else - especially as its free. Comparable, if not better in some areas than, ARK 2, Lacrimosa, and VOXOS2. In all, a great bundle for symphonic compositions and a great compliment to the Albions.
> Nice!!!



Thanks, this is a pet project of Paul and mine, realised by Harnek and Stanley at HQ, we've argued, and discussed, and are really proud of the product that S&H have delivered.

Best.

CH


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> It wouldn't represent the depth of the rest of the library, this is a pro-level collection... nothing lite about it!
> 
> Thanks for feedback though.
> 
> C.



You are forcing my hand  Now I have to buy HZ London Ensembles 

If you would be so kind and update your Solo Strings - (give them a complete makeover - re-record) then I will include you and the other amazing people at Spitfire in my daily night prayers


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Why would you do that? The price for buying them individually is well over 2300 euro. Where the bundle costs 1800 euro.


As I said I'm a student. And if you apply the individual 30% discount it'd be less than the price of the bundle. Just can't wait to get it


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> As I said I'm a student. And if you apply the individual 30% discount it'd be less than the price of the bundle. Just can't wait to get it



SSS/SSB/SSW - Is an amazing range. Their performance legatos are the bomb. And I find the interface super clean yet inspiring


----------



## benmrx (Jan 12, 2017)

Just so I'm clear, the 'Masse' product is only available as part of the 'Spitfire Symphony Orchestra', but 'Masse' is free if you own SSS, SSB, SSW..., so why the price for 'Masse'? From my understanding, you would never be able to buy the library, you either get it free, or not at all? Am I missing something?


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 12, 2017)

If you have the older versions such as Mural / Sable etc. are these deducted from the bundle?


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

benmrx said:


> Just so I'm clear, the 'Masse' product is only available as part of the 'Spitfire Symphony Orchestra', but 'Masse' is free if you own SSS, SSB, SSW..., so why the price for 'Masse'? From my understanding, you would never be able to buy the library, you either get it free, or not at all? Am I missing something?



Wrong.

You can buy Masse for 359 Euro: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/orchestra/masse/

But if you own SSS/SSW/SSB - You get it for free.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Whatisvalis said:


> If you have the older versions such as Mural / Sable etc. are these deducted from the bundle?



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-symphony-orchestra/

Down in the buttom in the FAQ there is a cross-grade explained.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You can buy Masse for 359 Euro: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/orchestra/masse/
> 
> But if you own SSS/SSW/SSB - You get it for free.



Exclusive and only available to owners of http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-orchestra/ (Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra)


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Exclusive and only available to owners of http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-orchestra/ (Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra)



Show me the link. Are you sure its not the part where they say there will be future updates "exclusively" for SSO owners?


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-symphony-orchestra/
> 
> Down in the buttom in the FAQ there is a cross-grade explained.



Got it - thanks. So for those that have updated to the Symphony packages, is it worth it? Mural and Sable are pretty fantastic as is and you get the extra mics.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 12, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Exclusive and only available to owners of http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-orchestra/ (Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra)



wrong on that account - edited


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Whatisvalis said:


> Got it - thanks. So for those that have updated to the Symphony packages, is it worth it? Mural and Sable are pretty fantastic as is and you get the extra mics.



I never owned the old libraries (ie: Mural, Sable etc). I guess they've done improvements in the scripting - I think the "performance legatos" are new? But I know for a fact that Symphonic Woodwinds had ALOT of added content.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2017)

Great idea to have done these patches. Can indeed be a big time saver!
Are the "Slow strings" and other patches explained anywhere?
Also, didn't see anything about expansions.

A big thanks to SF


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

its the value of the package... based on similar


andy.k said:


> That's what I was thinking, why the price if you can't even buy it, probably just marketing.



its the value of the package... based on similar products we have released and the forces involved...


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> its the value of the package... based on similar
> 
> 
> its the value of the package... based on similar products we have released and the forces involved...



Some people are abit confused as wether Masse is only for SSO owners - Or if its the future updates that's for SSO owners.

Masse can be bought as stand alone yes?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Solely for SSO owners. Where the 'add to cart' button is usually, you can see it says "COLLECTION ONLY"..

It cannot be bought as a standalone. 

Thanks!

PT


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Jan 12, 2017)

Very interested in this library and will probably buy it at some stage but I too am surprised by the absence of percussion. 

For newcomers to Spitfire, finding percussion options requires a little Sherlock Holmsing on the site as there are no clear links directly to any percussion libraries in the main menus. 

I eventually tracked down the HZ libraries by clicking on the link to "collections". These look great and the pricing of the HZ1-3 library is on par with the pricing of SSS. 

Are there other percussion options from Spitfire that I have missed?

I can't help thinking that Spitfire will release a curated selection of percussion at some point, or a new percussion library to complete this symphony series. What goes into a library like this (and what is left out) is something that I would trust an great company like Spitfire to decide. 

There's no doubt that this is a great bundle, but a symphony orchestra is not really an orchestra without percussion. Loving what is available so far and will happily pay more for the whole enchilada when it arrives.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi there - type 'percussion' into the search bar, then 'view all results'.

Thanks,

PT


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Solely for SSO owners. Where the 'add to cart' button is usually, you can see it says "COLLECTION ONLY"..
> 
> It cannot be bought as a standalone.
> 
> ...



My bad.

Girlfriend just gave permission - Im buying HZ London Ensembles tonight.

Stop making awesome libraries please.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

chrispire said:


> Very interested in this library and will probably buy it at some stage but I too am surprised by the absence of percussion.
> 
> For newcomers to Spitfire, finding percussion options requires a little Sherlock Holmsing on the site as there are no clear links directly to any percussion libraries in the main menus.
> 
> ...



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-percussion/


----------



## NoamL (Jan 12, 2017)

SF has a great percussion collection @chrispire. They have the Skaila Kanga Harp, the Joby Burgess Percussion (this covers timpani, cymbals, and the various metals/bells in a normal orch), and then the Ricotti Mallets which are truly great (I use em at work and they're a joy to play). A few other odds and ends but that's the main good stuff.

I was really looking forward to a bundle of Spitfire Symphonic Perc, perhaps it'll come at a later date.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Chrispire - my personal advice would be to assemble your own percussion from all of the options we have, your own taste will create a unique signature then.

Also within the HZ for example, is a crazy number of mix and processing options, the variety of sound you can get is immense. Joby's collection (Spitfire Percussion) is also great, more 'standard' options and instrumentation. And then theres the 'Scraped Perc' for those Tom Waits moments...

PT


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there - type 'percussion' into the search bar, then 'view all results'.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PT


Aha! Now we're getting somewhere Watson!

The Spitfire Percussion content seems to cover most of the meat and potatoes I would have expected from the percussion component of an orchestral collection. Still a bit puzzled as to why this wasn't brought into the fold (and still can't seem to find it without using the search tool) but very glad to know it's available. So much quality on offer!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

OK.... I'm gonna be an egocentric here, but has anyone checked out these:



​
help to get the best out of this stuff, with new electronic orchestration tips and some really useful reference material

(yes Paul and I spent xmas writing them, so even if you're sitting on the shitter reading them would love to know what you think)

CH x


----------



## The Darris (Jan 12, 2017)

Just a heads up. If you get an error upon checkout that says something like, "Order amount and surcharge is outside the allowable range." Your order will still process. Give it a minute and double check your order history. I tried twice before checking there and it had processed. Seems like an odd bug on their website.

-C


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> OK.... I'm gonna be an egocentric here, but has anyone checked out these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loved the new manuals! Great work!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Darris, thats a new one for us...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 12, 2017)

Saving pennies now...


----------



## RCsound (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm very happy with SSO and now Masse, wow!, very surprised!, i was building a new small template exactly for something like Masse, and Masse coming like a gift, literally, January 15 is my birthday.

Thanks Spitfire.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

NoamL said:


> SF has a great percussion collection @chrispire. They have the Skaila Kanga Harp, the Joby Burgess Percussion (this covers timpani, cymbals, and the various metals/bells in a normal orch), and then the Ricotti Mallets which are truly great (I use em at work and they're a joy to play). A few other odds and ends but that's the main good stuff.
> 
> I was really looking forward to a bundle of Spitfire Symphonic Perc, perhaps it'll come at a later date.



CH from Spitfire said that the Percussions is something you need to buy outside of SSO. So I dont think there will be a Spitfire Symphonic Percussion - Not with the Hans Zimmer 01,02 & 03 + Burgess' Percussion.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 12, 2017)

Might I suggest that a NEW thread on the details be posted. 15 pages of a thread is like 15 pages of one paragraph - no breaks - probably not going to be read by all.


----------



## khollister (Jan 12, 2017)

Downloading Masse now - appreciate the freebie for those of us that purchased SSS. SSB and SSW at higher prices before the bundle.

I am confused about the alt mics for brass though. I see the SSB expansion pack snuck in (missed the announcement for that), but the walkthrough video for SSO implies the alt mics for brass are included in the package. If so, do legacy SSS/SSB/SSW owners get those too? I'm trying to resist calculating what I paid separately, but hate to think I have to pay for the SSB EXP when I already paid a premium for everything else pre-bundle. The comments on the web site about expansion packs leads me to think the alt mics are extra but they are clearly mentioned in the walkthrough.

Can you clarify what's going on here?


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

khollister said:


> Downloading Masse now - appreciate the freebie for those of us that purchased SSS. SSB and SSW at higher prices before the bundle.
> 
> I am confused about the alt mics for brass though. I see the SSB expansion pack snuck in (missed the announcement for that), but the walkthrough video for SSO implies the alt mics for brass are included in the package. If so, do legacy SSS/SSB/SSW owners get those too? I'm trying to resist calculating what I paid separately, but hate to think I have to pay for the SSB EXP when I already paid a premium for everything else pre-bundle. The comments on the web site about expansion packs leads me to think the alt mics are extra but they are clearly mentioned in the walkthrough.
> 
> Can you clarify what's going on here?



He says "The one you are viewing is this demo has the expansion pack installed"

With SSO you only get C,T,A.


----------



## khollister (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> He says "The one you are viewing is this demo has the expansion pack installed"
> 
> With SSO you only get C,T,A.



Ah - missed that comment. Thanks - makes more sense now.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

khollister said:


> Ah - missed that comment. Thanks - makes more sense now.



I was also like: I don't see those folders in my SSS - Do I have to download it all again - But then I found the place in the demo where he says its with the expansions added


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 12, 2017)

Masse... forgive me for saying this but HOLY S**T! What a sound! First patch I loaded was the Tutti Staccato patch and just gave it some welly! Spectacular work guys! SO happy to be a Spitfire user!


----------



## khollister (Jan 12, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> Masse... forgive me for saying this but HOLY S**T! What a sound! First patch I loaded was the Tutti Staccato patch and just gave it some welly! Spectacular work guys! SO happy to be a Spitfire user!



Yeah, there are some pretty awesome sounds in this thing! Very nice, guys


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Oliver's done a classic:


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

I cannot stop to watch the walkthrough video of Paul and this videolecture of Oliver. Happy day! You make a top of library... I would like to suggest that if its possible you can study the choice of a chinese strings library... :_) The Andy Kitbags are calling :_)


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

In this video of Oliver all the microphones are closed, any reason?


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 12, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> My bad.
> 
> Girlfriend just gave permission - Im buying HZ London Ensembles tonight.
> 
> Stop making awesome libraries please.


Divorceware purchase permission granted! Great choice, HZ01 is a fantastic library!!


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi ClefferNotes, you bought a great a great product! I said.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 12, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> Divorceware purchase permission granted! Great choice, HZ01 is a fantastic library!!


It's not divorceware if you get permission


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 12, 2017)

Musicam said:


> In this video of Oliver all the microphones are closed, any reason?


???? What do you mean... closed?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 12, 2017)

Mics off


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 12, 2017)

SSS owner here. Will Masse automatically become available if I complete the SSO bundle?


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 12, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's not divorceware if you get permission


That is true! Point well made :D


----------



## Scamper (Jan 12, 2017)

Hafer said:


> Isn't MASSE a competitor to Albion one wrt ready-baked orchestra sections?



I don't think so.
Albion ONE has ensembles with standard articulations and a lot of extras. Masse has more orchestrated patches with sections, that rather have characterized than standard articulations, put together from different ensemble sources and with orchestrated Tutti sections.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> SSS owner here. Will Masse automatically become available if I complete the SSO bundle?



Yes!


----------



## maclaine (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> OK.... I'm gonna be an egocentric here, but has anyone checked out these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you mention this, because only a couple weeks ago I was checking out the manual for Symphonic Woodwinds and was shocked at how well written and thoughtful it was. It was more than just "this option does this". There were actual notes on orchestration and the best usage of the library. I picked up some new ideas, and I've been using Spitfire/BML stuff for years! Thanks for the effort. [end ego stroking].


----------



## higgs (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello,
Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter:




Yours conditionally,
me


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 12, 2017)

great! im going to delete all the source hog ensemble and long patches of the woodwinds/brass and replace them with masse one's! well done.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 12, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> great! im going to delete all the source hog ensemble and long patches of the woodwinds/brass and replace them with masse one's! well done.



Why?


----------



## procreative (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh well, not BH then. I am confused, Masse has a price of £299 but not available separately, yet is free to owners of Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. So how can there be a price if its free?

Pity, I have so much stuff already, but the cut down version would have been tempting.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 12, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> That is true! Point well made :D


Of course permission may still have unforseen consequences - 'Remember that time I let you buy that Spitfire orchestra?'


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 12, 2017)

The servers are getting hammered. 
Could you guys stop your downloads for a bit?
I'll tell you when I'm finished downloading, I promise ;P


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 12, 2017)

As if I needed an incentive.


----------



## markleake (Jan 12, 2017)

procreative said:


> Oh well, not BH then. I am confused, Masse has a price of £299 but not available separately, yet is free to owners of Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. So how can there be a price if its free?
> 
> Pity, I have so much stuff already, but the cut down version would have been tempting.


Spitfire answered this at top of page 15 on this thread. It's to show the value of the library.


----------



## markleake (Jan 12, 2017)

I have the last few days been working through playing around with various ensemble options combining SSO and various Albions for use as underscore sounds. Well, turns out Spitfire was reading my mind and decided to do it for me for free. Thanks to the wonderful Spitfire team, you made my day/week/month!

I love how understated the walk-through videos are. Paul uses the phrase "some useful stuff there" a fair bit. Mentally every time Paul said that in the video, I was like, "ahhh, no... the correct phrase is 'freaking awesome!!!'".


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2017)

Are we to just sit by, and let this happen? I ask you, gentlemen...



higgs said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 12, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Are we to just sit by, and let this happen? I ask you, gentlemen...



Good spot, our designer will be crestfallen...  CHx


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2017)

We will rest better here on the other side of the pond. Thank you sir. 

It is my duty to disclose that my post was replying the post authored by the true investigative journalist in the thread. Transparency has never been more critical. I thank you.


----------



## markleake (Jan 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> OK.... I'm gonna be an egocentric here, but has anyone checked out these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a reference about 1/2 way down in the first column on page 10 to "BML" which I think is meant to be "SSO". Other than this major oversight (it almost makes the whole thing unreadable!), the manuals look great, and present the info very well.


----------



## eddiemellencamp (Jan 12, 2017)

Masse looks fantastic, and I appreciate a nice gesture. Usually this type of exclusive is put out there as an update. So, why put a price next to Masse? Perhaps Spitfire are testing demand for it? I think, actually I know, that demand for Masse is huge. If you sell it as a standalone, it would be Spitfire's highest selling product. The Albions are great, and I almost got ONE during Christmas, but Masse is what I would rather have.

I've been waiting since Black Friday for something to dissuade me from buying Cinematic Studio Strings for $400. Masse for $350 would have done that. I would wait on CSS until end of '17 and be content with Masse, and in that meantime, probably decide to get Spitfire Chamber Strings instead of CSS.

I will wait for ten more days, until NAMM sales have happened (or changes to the exclusivity of Masse?) before going with CSS.


----------



## robgb (Jan 12, 2017)

Where's the percussion?


----------



## robgb (Jan 12, 2017)

Watched the walkthrough of Masse and with all due respect I'm not that impressed. I think it's a great little addition to SSO (which looks fantastic despite the lack of percussion), but I can't see buying it for $350.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 12, 2017)

robgb said:


> Where's the percussion?


Spitfire spoke about this earlier in the thread......
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-introducing-masse.58808/page-13#post-4041938
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-introducing-masse.58808/page-15#post-4041986


----------



## Vastman (Jan 12, 2017)

both issues have been addressed...try reading.


----------



## markleake (Jan 12, 2017)

robgb said:


> Watched the walkthrough of Masse and with all due respect I'm not that impressed. I think it's a great little addition to SSO (which looks fantastic despite the lack of percussion), but I can't see buying it for $350.


Read through the previous pages of the thread. You can't buy it for $350.


----------



## robgb (Jan 12, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> Spitfire spoke about this earlier in the thread......
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-introducing-masse.58808/page-13#post-4041938
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-introducing-masse.58808/page-15#post-4041986[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## robgb (Jan 12, 2017)

markleake said:


> Read through the previous pages of the thread. You can't buy it for $350.


It's priced on the website, so I assumed it was for sale.


----------



## markleake (Jan 12, 2017)

robgb said:


> It's priced on the website, so I assumed it was for sale.


You are rehashing an old conversation in this same thread. I suggest you go back some pages and read it through.

Regarding percussion... Spitfire have various percussion libraries, including an orchestral one, and have already said in this thread why that isn't included. Their explanation makes a lot of sense. Another reason to read the thread first.


----------



## robgb (Jan 12, 2017)

markleake said:


> You are rehashing an old conversation in this same thread. I suggest you go back some pages and read it through.
> 
> Regarding percussion... Spitfire have various percussion libraries, including an orchestral one, and have already said in this thread why that isn't included. Their explanation makes a lot of sense. Another reason to read the thread first.


I read the response re percussion. It makes no sense at all (they have several string libraries too. Why not exclude strings?). If you're going to promote a library as an orchestra , it should be an orchestra. As for the price of Masse, I shouldn't have to read a forum to find out it's not for for sale. Also, this thread is seventeen pages long...


----------



## markleake (Jan 12, 2017)

robgb said:


> I read the response re percussion. It makes no sense at all (they have several string libraries too. Why not exclude strings?). If you're going to promote a library as an orchestra , it should be an orchestra. As for the price of Masse, I shouldn't have to read a forum to find out it's not for for sale. Also, this thread is seventeen pages long...


Well I guess we disagree then, and will leave it at that, especially given this is their commercial announcement thread.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 13, 2017)

What about sample library which has samples their: Recording equiment what they used for them? mic noise,mixing stuff and reel machine.(i undetstand they record sample libraries with reel and digitize them form it).


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 13, 2017)

JPQ said:


> What about sample library which has samples their: Recording equiment what they used for them? mic noise,mixing stuff and reel machine.(i undetstand they record sample libraries with reel and digitize them form it).


I don't understand what you are asking....or how it relates to this commercial announcement?


----------



## JPQ (Jan 13, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> I don't understand what you are asking....or how it relates to this commercial announcement?


No i dont ask anything but speculate what they release. like someothers...


----------



## robgb (Jan 13, 2017)

Maybe I'm breaching protocol here and for that I apologize. Are we not supposed to ask questions or make comments about a product on the commercial announcement threads? Seems like a good place to do it, but...


----------



## AllanH (Jan 13, 2017)

The price of $1,699 appears to be the "list price" as opposed to the typical intro price. In view of the list prices of the various components its still a generous 18% discount not counting Masse. I appreciate not having a time limit on a purchase of this size.


----------



## pdub (Jan 13, 2017)

And now the Brass expansion! Thanks! I don't think anyone is sleeping at Spitfire.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 13, 2017)

Been noodling around with Masse and I think it will be really useful. Some really great patches right out of the box and also some patches that need to be handled with care. 

The thing is that a lot of these patches are actually specific orchestrations so you have to pay attention to what's going on in them. For example, in one patch some of the winds are in one octave with the strings orchestrated an octave above. Some are orchestrated in 3 octaves. That can be really useful but not if you're just banging 7-note chords on the piano. They have to be handled with care but if you use your ears to hear what's going on in each patch I think they can be really useful.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 13, 2017)

pdub said:


> And now the Brass expansion! Thanks! I don't think anyone is sleeping at Spitfire.



Where? I wait mics expansions of Woodwinds...


----------



## pdub (Jan 13, 2017)

Woodwinds Expansions haven't been released yet. Probably after Symphonic Strings EXP.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 13, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Mics off


As far as I can see all the mics are on in the video.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 13, 2017)

robgb said:


> I read the response re percussion. It makes no sense at all (they have several string libraries too. Why not exclude strings?). If you're going to promote a library as an orchestra , it should be an orchestra. As for the price of Masse, I shouldn't have to read a forum to find out it's not for for sale. Also, this thread is seventeen pages long...



I agree - it makes no sense to have no percussion. I wouldn't expect the HZ stuff to be in there, nor any of the other stiff, like the Goldfinger percussion, etc. But to not include JUST the SF orchestral percussion is an oversight, IMO.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 13, 2017)

I looked thru this thread, but maybe I missed it. Is "Masse" a combination of pre-existing libraries, or is it new recordings?

Thanks!


----------



## Scamper (Jan 13, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> I looked thru this thread, but maybe I missed it. Is "Masse" a combination of pre-existing libraries, or is it new recordings?
> 
> Thanks!


I guess it's combining the existing libraries.
From the product page: "...featuring all three choirs of our symphonic orchestral project (brass, woods, strings), these patches have been carefully re-orchestrated, re-mixed and re-baked into a series...".


----------



## NoamL (Jan 13, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> Been noodling around with Masse and I think it will be really useful. Some really great patches right out of the box and also some patches that need to be handled with care.
> 
> The thing is that a lot of these patches are actually specific orchestrations so you have to pay attention to what's going on in them. For example, in one patch some of the winds are in one octave with the strings orchestrated an octave above. Some are orchestrated in 3 octaves. That can be really useful but not if you're just banging 7-note chords on the piano. They have to be handled with care but if you use your ears to hear what's going on in each patch I think they can be really useful.



This kind of thing is very cool for inspiration.

I have something similar in my Logic template, a "John's Strings" patch. I use a track stack folder that has four separate tracks for Vln1, Vln2, Viola, and Cello legatos. The Vln1 and the Cello tracks each have a Transposer in the MIDI-manipulating plugin slot (It's right above the mixer, I don't know the official name for it) and of course the Transposer is set to +12 for the firsts and -12 for the cellos. With this, you can play one line and immediately hear three octaves of strings orchestrated out. *VERY* addictive to play, be warned!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 13, 2017)

Just started using Masse on a job, saved me a bunch of time and led me to sounds I wouldn't have thought of using. I put it into something I handed in a few months ago too... I need a time machine! (hg wells variety, no Contact.) Thank you for this Spitfire!


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Jan 13, 2017)

Kota said:


> _"_SSO is designed as a single, pro-level orchestral solution containing *all three major families* of the orchestra (woodwinds, brass, strings)
> 
> So revolutionary it literally gives a new meaning to the word "orchestra"



Ha! Oh well - it's still a brilliant orchestral library so the cup is half full ... or should I say three quarters full?


----------



## Vastman (Jan 13, 2017)

Masse contains 20GB of content... But whether it's all new content, custom remixes or a combination is unclear.

I assume it's all remix and tweaks which they historically do in the Albions, but made available as resembled tweaks based on this statement :

"by harnessing the powers of these three great orchestral powers into a single entity we’re also able to combine the IP into a fourth, ultra exclusive tool-kit: Masse."


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 13, 2017)

robgb said:


> Maybe I'm breaching protocol here and for that I apologize. Are we not supposed to ask questions or make comments about a product on the commercial announcement threads? Seems like a good place to do it, but...



It says on their homepage that its only for SSO owners.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I assume it's all remix and tweaks which they historically do in the Albions,



What do you mean by this? Aren't all the Albions completely new recordings from one another. Each with their own Samples?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> What do you mean by this? Aren't all the Albions completely new recordings from one another. Each with their own Samples?



lol should we take a grain of salt in believing it?


----------



## Anami (Jan 14, 2017)

Just listening to the pieces/examples on their website. I'm impressed. It sounds like a real step forward. But one downside for me with Spitfire although it isn't necessary a bad thing. Their Reverb (AIR) Don't get me wrong it is fantastic sounding! But it's so cooked in their samples that it isn't always very flexible. Even the close recordings are baked in the reverb.


----------



## markleake (Jan 14, 2017)

Anami said:


> Just listening to the pieces/examples on their website. I'm impressed. It sounds like a real step forward. But one downside for me with Spitfire although it isn't necessary a bad thing. Their Reverb (AIR) Don't get me wrong it is fantastic sounding! But it's so cooked in their samples that it isn't always very flexible. Even the close recordings are baked in the reverb.


What are you struggling with in terms of the hall sound in Masse? I've always found Spitfire's libraries to be very flexible.


----------



## Anami (Jan 14, 2017)

markleake said:


> What are you struggling with in terms of the hall sound in Masse? I've always found Spitfire's libraries to be very flexible.


Well, the reverb is very wet and recognizable. Its doable to match the sound of the hall (Not very easy) but you can come close. However If you need a dryer sound then you're in trouble. You can't really get the reverb out of the samples.


----------



## markleake (Jan 14, 2017)

Anami said:


> Well, the reverb is very wet and recognizable. Its doable to match the sound of the hall (Not very easy) but you can come close. However If you need a dryer sound then you're in trouble. You can't really get the reverb out of the samples.


Well lucky for you they are symphonic/orchestral samples then... who'd have thunk they'd need some hall tone in the recordings?!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> What do you mean by this? Aren't all the Albions completely new recordings from one another. Each with their own Samples?



Albion ONE used a lot of existing BML samples, but (I think) recorded a few new legato patches. Masse seems to be entirely existing samples, but mixed and arranged in very easy-to-use ensembles.

For example if you load up ONE's low brass nasty long patch and play with Contrabass Trombone longs, or Bass Trombones a2 cuivre, or Tenor Trombones a2 cuivre... you'll get phasing immediately.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Albion ONE used a lot of existing BML samples



Really? Because I seem to remember CH saying that they completely re-recorded Albion One. Here's a quote off their site...

"With all new sample content for 2015 and cross-grade options for original volume 1 ’legacy’ owners."


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Masse seems to be built entirely from existing samples but offers them pre-mixed in easy to use ensembles.



Masse doesn't "seem" to be built by existing SF Sample Libraries. It IS built completely from SSS, SSB and SSW. The official Commercial Thread and the released Walkthrough videos on both the Orchestra and Masse completely explain this. They have released all information about what it is exactly.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 14, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Albion ONE is built from many pre-existing samples from the BML range,





Karl Feuerstake said:


> Albion ONE used a lot of existing BML samples,




That is false.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> That is false.



Yeah I can't believe it to be true. At all.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I can't believe it to be true. At all.



It's not. Albion One did not contain any recordings from the BML line, and I don't think any recordings from Albion Legacy either.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> It's not. Albion One did not contain any recordings from the BML line, and I don't think any recordings from Albion Legacy either.



The only files in Albion One that are re used from Albion 1 Legacy are in the named Legacy Folders.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 14, 2017)

We need a pdf made with all the acronyms cropping up: CSS, SCS, SSS....


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> The only files in Albion One that are re used from Albion 1 Legacy are in the named Legacy Folders.


 
Right - but there is a clear distinction there. It's not as if One was built off of samples from Legacy.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Right - but there is a clear distinction there. It's not as if One was built off of samples from Legacy.



Exactly!


----------



## Vastman (Jan 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> What do you mean by this? Aren't all the Albions completely new recordings from one another. Each with their own Samples?



Sorry for my late night stumble, jon...
I means within each Albion we have Brunel Loops and Steam Band... maybe not totally the same but, sitting down, remixing individual samples into larger combos and printing those as separate samples is often just as powerful and useful as going back into the studio and resampling all the combos of the orchestra...

it's remixing vs new "source" material... Both are amazingly useful but different... 

Creating new multi's wouldn't have 20 new gbs of data


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 14, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Sorry for my late night stumble, jon...
> I means within each Albion we have Brunel Loops and Steam Band... maybe not totally the same but, sitting down, remixing individual samples into larger combos and printing those as separate samples is often just as powerful and useful as going back into the studio and resampling all the combos of the orchestra...
> 
> it's remixing vs new "source" material...



Ahh ok, well that makes sense! 
I love the Electronic stuff in the Albions.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 14, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> It's not. Albion One did not contain any recordings from the BML line, and I don't think any recordings from Albion Legacy either.



I'm sorry but.. please load up some of the patches and play them alongside the BML line. You will get phasing. Because they are using the same samples. You can even hear the 'profile' of the sounds is the same.

The example I provided will serve a good start point: load up the ONE low brass nasty longs, and load up the Contrabass Trombone longs, (or the others I listed) and you will instantly get phasing. Because they both use the same sample. And you can hear the 'performance' of the notes is the same too.

(Infact you don't need the BML line since it's now become the Symphonic line.)

Look I'm not smearing Albion ONE, I'm just stating that it uses mixes of older source material. I still love ONE. It filled in the gaps I had regarding Strings and Woodwinds and has loads of extra percussion and loops; but since I already had a lot of Brass, it simply offered alternative 'mixdowns' of that existing content.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 14, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I'm sorry but.. please load up some of the patches and play them alongside the BML line. You will get phasing. Because they are using the same samples. You can even hear the 'profile' of the sounds is the same.
> 
> The example I provided will serve a good start point: load up the ONE low brass nasty longs, and load up the Contrabass Trombone longs, (or the others I listed) and you will instantly get phasing. Because they both use the same sample. And you can hear the 'performance' of the notes is the same too.




Uh-oh, Spitfiregate


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 14, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I'm sorry but.. please load up some of the patches and play them alongside the BML line. You will get phasing.



I am sorry - that means nothing. That will happen. They would need to completely phase cancel for anyone to be able to say they are the same.

I have one of those _Learn To Play Piano_ DVD sets. I ripped the discs to have them on my computer. The guy is using some electronic piano. Certainly not what I am using, which is the CS piano loaded in Kontakt. Sometimes, while I play along, I hear phasing. What does that tell you?


----------



## procreative (Jan 14, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Uh-oh, Spitfiregate



But didn't EW do exactly this with Ghostwriter?!? Trying to make out it was newly recorded (by subtly showing Steven Wilson in the studio with Doug, guitar in hand, that it was made up of FX laden guitar), when in actual fact its samples from MOR with FX added?

In this instance MOST of the samples in ONE are re-recorded, but not all and at least its clearer.

But all sample developers seem to repackage stuff, its just some are less transparent about it.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 14, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> I am sorry - that means nothing. That will happen. They would need to completely phase cancel for anyone to be able to say they are the same.
> 
> I have one of those _Learn To Play Piano_ DVD sets. I ripped the discs to have them on my computer. The guy is using some electronic piano. Certainly not what I am using, which is the CS piano loaded in Kontakt. Sometimes, while I play along, I hear phasing. What does that tell you?



Denial is unfortunate, but I'm not here to smear Spitfire, I don't intend to harm to them and will stop here. Draw your own conclusions. And be sure to use your ears...

Again, Albion ONE, for whatever my ears told me, was still a very useful product.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 14, 2017)

Does anyone expect Spitfire to announce anything else new at NAMM this month? Or will the SSO with Masse be all for now? I'm fairly new to SA, so don't know their release patterns.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 14, 2017)

message from a concerned member to all who are in danger of derailing this thread:

don't know if the moderators will act, but please be aware and respect that this thread is a commercial announcement.
The dev pays a fee for it. That fee in turn helps to keep this forum in existance. Please use your own thread if you want to discuss anything else other then the topic of SA.


----------



## windyweekend (Jan 14, 2017)

Not sure where this thread is going but these are some things clear to me -
1. SSO looks like a great combo deal of the SS products, with a very compelling price point for the exceptional level of quality and work that's gone into these.
2. This is a very promising foundation for adding to, that seems to make a lot of sense.
3. Masse looks like the most logical place to start as an add on - quick win, immediate value, fresh ideas.

I don't care if Spitfire reuse samples between products - if they sound great, and offer a new vein of inspiration then they're worth every penny. No one else is doing this. The new pricing models they even put in place last year make a lot of sense, and make top drawer quality affordable again. I for one am thankful they did this, despite being quite vocally against it initially. Every single one of their products has a specific purpose and intent. This is music and art, with some (a lot) of science applied to make this easy for those of us who can't afford our own Air Studios orchestra. There will always be overlaps across products. But if they keep offering inspiration, who cares?

I've been tired of the same old mediocre libs for years. I'm glad Spitfire broke the mold and are doing what makes sense, and what we as composers really need.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 14, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> and will stop here.



it's better since you're just speculating.


----------



## robgb (Jan 14, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> It says on their homepage that its only for SSO owners.


I was thrown by the price. If it's free and only for owners of SSO, then why put a price? Very confusing, to me at least.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Vastman (Jan 14, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> Not sure where this thread is going but these are some things clear to me -
> 1. SSO looks like a great combo deal of the SS products, with a very compelling price point for the exceptional level of quality and work that's gone into these.
> 2. This is a very promising foundation for adding to that seems to make a lot of sense.
> 3. Masse looks like the most logical place to start as an add on - quick win, immediate value, fresh ideas.
> ...


Beautifully said


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks so much windyweekend for your lovely post. I had promised my wife not to look at VI-C for the weekend, but I'm on my way to NAMM now, am at Heathrow and am going to break my Sunday rule.

Also... I think this will be funny in a week or so, but it really isn't funny now.

So I go up to the check in desk at heathrow (london's biggest airport) and hand in my Passport. The lady takes a look at my photo, looks up at me and goes "wow, what happened to YOU since you took this photo?".

n i c e

Photo was taken in 2007 BTW.

Look forward to seeing you guys at Anaheim... and am glad that you new 'Masse' users are getting it. This is a total response to requests from a-listers wanting more writing patches....

...and when that thing happened at the check in desk I thought "I wish I bloody had Masse with me, so I could 'take it to the lounge'"

Masse is a great punch bag when you need one....

Much love.

CH x


----------



## markleake (Jan 15, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Look forward to seeing you guys at Anaheim... and am glad that you new 'Masse' users are getting it. This is a total response to requests from a-listers wanting more writing patches....


I think it will be a great time saver and useful for exactly what you say... writing stuff. I feel like I'm cheating a bit with it when I'm using it, but I'm sure I'll get over that feeling, especially given that I'm far far away from fitting the A-lister category. A few of us have found a few little bugs (duly reported to SF helpdesk) but overall its a very good experience so far.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 15, 2017)

Christopher I will not publish my most recent passport photo here. There is enough consternation in the world without adding any unnecessary unpleasantness. I used to get Mick Taylor comparisons when playing in clubs. Now it's more of the Steve-Stills-just-before-entering-rehab kind of thing. But I just load up a Masse patch or grab a Strat, and all is well again.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 15, 2017)

procreative said:


> But all sample developers seem to repackage stuff, its just some are less transparent about it.



Erm, not sure if it's just me, but I've never heard a whisper about Spitfire repackaging BML as Albion or anything else, and I've certainly never suspected it on my own. In fact, I'd be _very_ upset if that were the case, since it'd be near-blatant dishonesty. If these accusations are true, I'm pretty sure all the developers we've been talking about have been the polar opposite of transparent.

But anyway, this thread is getting derailed. Create a new Sample Talk thread dedicated to discussing this if you'd like.


----------



## procreative (Jan 15, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Erm, not sure if it's just me, but I've never heard a whisper about Spitfire repackaging BML as Albion or anything else, and I've certainly never suspected it on my own. In fact, I'd be _very_ upset if that were the case, since it'd be near-blatant dishonesty. If these accusations are true, I'm pretty sure all the developers we've been talking about have been the polar opposite of transparent.
> 
> But anyway, this thread is getting derailed. Create a new Sample Talk thread dedicated to discussing this if you'd like.



Actually in this instance my post was a response to the one above mine and I think you may have misinterpreted who I was referring to. But point taken and I have no more to say on it.


----------



## windyweekend (Jan 15, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> So I go up to the check in desk at heathrow (london's biggest airport) and hand in my Passport. The lady takes a look at my photo, looks up at me and goes "wow, what happened to YOU since you took this photo?".



Should have replied "The same thing that's happened to your customer service!"


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 16, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks so much windyweekend for your lovely post. I had promised my wife not to look at VI-C for the weekend, but I'm on my way to NAMM now, am at Heathrow and am going to break my Sunday rule.
> 
> Also... I think this will be funny in a week or so, but it really isn't funny now.
> 
> ...


As someone who travels thru heathrow way too often, I've had more than my fair share of brutal comments regarding my passport photo from the guys and girls at the UK border. None of them ever about me looking better than my photo...

I cannot wait to try out Masse. Sadly my sample drives are full - and then some - and I have not sorted the best way forward to expand capacity yet. Soon though - very soon!

Though it should be said that there's plenty more goodies in the spitfire pie that I use can use as punching bags to inspire writing...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey there,

We always recommend the black magic dock https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicmultidock as an excellent solution... But I also bought one of these for 'on the go' work. And it is insanely fast:




Very expensive for something so tiny and losable, but the first thing I grabbed was 8 GB of movie files and they transferred across in less than 5 secs.... Nuts!

Best.

C.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 16, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> but the first thing I grabbed was 8 GB of movie files and they transferred across in less than 5 secs.... Nuts!



That is insane. Absolutely insane! Knowing me I'd probably drop it in a Pint. I think I'll go for a Black Magic Dock.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 17, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> So I go up to the check in desk at heathrow (london's biggest airport) and hand in my Passport. The lady takes a look at my photo, looks up at me and goes "wow, what happened to YOU since you took this photo?".





windyweekend said:


> Should have replied "The same thing that's happened to your customer service!"


Or perhaps "I got rich running a very successful business and am traveling the world. Sure beats stamping other people's passports all day." These are the comebacks we think of when it's too late unfortunately.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 17, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Albion ONE used a lot of existing BML samples, but (I think) recorded a few new legato patches. Masse seems to be entirely existing samples, but mixed and arranged in very easy-to-use ensembles.
> 
> For example if you load up ONE's low brass nasty long patch and play with Contrabass Trombone longs, or Bass Trombones a2 cuivre, or Tenor Trombones a2 cuivre... you'll get phasing immediately.



Sorry, but as I understand it all Albions use specific sample recordings for the libraries. At least that's what I hear and the impression I get. Albion sounds quite different from the BML stuff.

More on topic: Wow, Masse is using the existing BML library recordings? Eh, isn't that obvious from the product description, that Masse is not a newly recorded product? Seriously, the description reads: "We’re proud to present a set of super-exclusive ready-built orchestral patches for composers working at the frontline needing to hit that deadline. Designed by composers for composers, and featuring all three choirs of our symphonic orchestral project (brass, woods, strings), these patches have been carefully re-orchestrated, re-mixed and re-baked..."

I think it's completely obvious that this is a remixing/re-everything of the recordings Spitfire have done up until now. Whether they exclusively used BML/Sable, or they used some Albion material too I don't know, but it doesn't matter. It's very clear from the description that Masse is a sort of "Symphonic Orhcestra Light". It is also clear from the sound that this is nothing for me, since I need much more control over the sound. But as a sketch library it is probably a good start.

Seriously, I don't think Spitfire tries to hide anything here.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 17, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> What do you mean by this? Aren't all the Albions completely new recordings from one another. Each with their own Samples?



I certainly think so. Strings don't sound anything like Mural. Percussion is nothing like SF percussion etc. Albion are new recordings for sure. Of course the synth patches (steam band) could have been derived from anything SF ever recorded, but that's besides the point I believe).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 17, 2017)

chrispire said:


> For newcomers to Spitfire, finding percussion options requires a little Sherlock Holmsing on the site as there are no clear links directly to any percussion libraries in the main menus.





Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there - type 'percussion' into the search bar, then 'view all results'.


Searching works if a customer comes looking for something in particular, but you miss out on customers who come to buy Albion and then browse and discover Andy Findon's Kit Bag, Skaila Kanga Harp, Joey Santiago, The Grange, David Fanshawe Earth Encounters etc.

Like percussion, none of those libraries are included in any of the links that are clearly accessible on the homepage (eg they're not under Albion, Piano, Orchestral, Strings or Collections) and can only be found by clicking 'shop' and then going to 'all' or 'instruments' or scrolling deep down the page.

In other words it's highly possible a customer might visit your website and only see a limited selection of what you have to offer and think that's all there is to see and not look any deeper.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Lode, we're working on this, we agree that when you're browsing one thing that the site should help you be aware of complimentary products... I always find "customers who looked at this also looked at this" useful when browsing...


----------



## Musicam (Jan 17, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Lode, we're working on this, we agree that when you're browsing one thing that the site should help you be aware of complimentary products... I always find "customers who looked at this also looked at this" useful when browsing...



I miss the Swarm Bundle and I need to buy the Mandolin Swarm, I dont know if you study to offer again the Sarm Bundle... Thank you! See In NAMM!


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 17, 2017)

I own SSB, SSW and SCS. Do I qualify for a free copy of Masse even though I bought SCS instead of SSS? Will I be penalized for getting one initial wrong?


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 18, 2017)

Maestro77 said:


> I own SSB, SSW and SCS. Do I qualify for a free copy of Masse even though I bought SCS instead of SSS? Will I be penalized for getting one initial wrong?


SCS is not part of the Symphony Series. Perhaps it will become part of some other series (Chamber) in the future? I'm just guessing. Kinda makes sense though....

So - no, you need SSB, SSW and SSS to qualify. 

Just grab SSS and you'll be right. You know you want it . 

(To be truthful, I use SCS a load more than SSS - but that's just because of the style of music I write. They're both beautiful libraries in their own way. I just reach for SCS more of the time)


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 18, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> Perhaps it will become part of some other series (Chamber) in the future? I'm just guessing. Kinda makes sense though...



very unlikely since you can create chamber brass and woodwinds with SSB and SSW soloists.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 18, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> very unlikely since you can create chamber brass and woodwinds with SSB and SSW soloists.


true!


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 19, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> SCS is not part of the Symphony Series. Perhaps it will become part of some other series (Chamber) in the future? I'm just guessing. Kinda makes sense though....
> 
> So - no, you need SSB, SSW and SSS to qualify.
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I prefer the clarity of the chamber strings to the "blur" of the full section. Not willing to drop another $789 on SSS.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Jan 19, 2017)

Maestro77 said:


> That's a shame. I prefer the clarity of the chamber strings to the "blur" of the full section. Not willing to drop another $789 on SSS.


You'll "only" have to drop ~$650 though, since you already own the woodwinds and brass.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 22, 2017)

I found based on the demos the Masse sound and tone not being up to my personal spitfire expectations, some played notes sound like a synth. I only miss the woods and will get them later, Masse maybe due to not seeing and hearing the right demos is not a reason for me to upgrade. Anyone with Masse pls share your experience.


----------



## markleake (Jan 22, 2017)

This thread is not the right place @Thorsten Meyer, especially for affiliate advertisers of other products such as youself. Go look in the Sample Talk section for the existing thread there.


----------



## tack (Jan 22, 2017)

When did it become a faux pas to share library experiences in a commercial thread? Off-topic banter or discussion of competing products, ok, but personal experiences of the product in question should be fair game.


----------



## markleake (Jan 22, 2017)

tack said:


> When did it become a faux pas to share library experiences in a commercial thread? Off-topic banter or discussion of competing products, ok, but personal experiences of the product in question should be fair game.


For affiliate advertisers of other products??? Since when?


----------



## markleake (Jan 23, 2017)

Kota said:


> I think it's pretty clear he's just sharing his personal opinion as a Spitfire library owner. If for some reason it's a problem I'm sure Spitfire and/or a mod will take care of it.


I think the forum guidelines say you shouldn't though, right, regardless of the poster's personal opinion? I've not seen other vendors do this.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 23, 2017)

When I upgrade to Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds I have the full Spitfire Symphony Orchestra. I own and like the Spitfire Symphonic Brass (SSB), Spitfire Chamber Strings (SCS), and Spitfire Symphonic Strings (SSS). 

What are the experiences from the ones that have Masse in use?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I found based on the demos the Masse sound and tone not being up to my personal spitfire expectations, some played notes sound like a synth. I only miss the woods and will get them later, Masse maybe due to not seeing and hearing the right demos is not a reason for me to upgrade. Anyone with Masse pls share your experience.



here are the patches from Masse i find useful. Woodwinds choir longs and shorts. Brass choir longs and shorts. They're generally good for sketching. Those are for my sketches along wiith albion ONE strings longs and shorts. And those Masse patches I mentioned aren't found nor can be made up from the albions. Just for those patches alone, i think Masse isn't a bad addition afterall.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> here are the patches from Masse i find useful. Woodwinds choir longs and shorts. Brass choir longs and shorts. They're generally good for sketching. Those are for my sketches along wiith albion ONE strings longs and shorts. And those Masse patches I mentioned aren't found nor can be made up from the albions. Just for those patches alone, i think Masse isn't a bad addition afterall.



Thank you for your feedback on Masse


----------



## markleake (Jan 23, 2017)

Kota said:


> If the rules say that then Spitfire can enforce them if they want. I don't think they care if Thorsten bumps their thread. He's not a competing developer promoting a new library. If you're concerned you can ask a mod but I don't think it's necessary to police other members.


No, I'm not concerned with commenting here myself. It's just me suggesting Thorsten go find a more appropriate area to comment, given he represents other developers. It's generally not the done thing here in this section of the forum and I was pointing that out. He can ignore that suggestion if he wishes, I really don't mind.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 23, 2017)

markleake said:


> No, I'm not concerned with commenting here myself. It's just me suggesting Thorsten go find a more appropriate area to comment, given he represents other developers. It's generally not the done thing here in this section of the forum and I was pointing that out. He can ignore that suggestion if he wishes, I really don't mind.



I do not represent other developer. You got that one wrong somehow.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Thorsten,

My views as a composer / developer / sales hybrid type person are that Masse serves two purposes.

1. To provide those who have invested in SSO with MORE of those very popular ensembles patches to write with... I cite the Flautando ensembles. We've had so many composers go "I just want more of them". So most of the strings stuff are really designed as 'writing patches' where people map their ideas out. We always recommend that people then go in and track each part even if just with samples. Why say would the dynamic phrasing for a top violin line, be the same as a pedalling viola harmony for example. So if you're finding some of the demos sounding synthy I would say that is because we have restricted ourselves to using Masse as intended. So to my ears they sound a little "un-rendered".

2. To provide SSO users on arsy deadlines with instant, realistic and not too hyped, auto-orchestrated strings accompaniments, woodwinds, brass and tutti patches. A quick and easy wave of building up big arrangements, as my four hands video demonstrates:



They're also very responsive by design, so provided you play them in right, they won't need much post prod.

All of our wares are composer tools, I would almost call Masse a set of composer utilities!

I hope this makes sense but I wanted to chime in as a lot of effort by Homay, Oliver and Harnek went into their demos even if they wouldn't usually do it that way!

All the best, and thanks as always for feedback as it helps us to clarify the messaging.

Christian.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Christian,

how are you? Thank you for taking your time to respond so early in your morning in CA.

I really happy with your response and it makes sense to me.

Have a good time in CA and a safe trip home,

Thorsten




Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> My views as a composer / developer / sales hybrid type person are that Masse serves two purposes.
> 
> ...


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm thinking of completing my SSO and dropping some cash on SSW this weekend. Anyone happen to know if Masse is still a freebie for SSO owners, or if the price tag now applies? I've not been too sure on whether this will always be a freebie (and the price tag is intended to show the 'value' of what you're getting) or if it will become the true price to SSO owners after a promotional period.

Would be great full if someone could clear this up for me.

Thanks.


----------



## markleake (Feb 3, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> I'm thinking of completing my SSO and dropping some cash on SSW this weekend. Anyone happen to know if Masse is still a freebie for SSO owners, or if the price tag now applies? I've not been too sure on whether this will always be a freebie (and the price tag is intended to show the 'value' of what you're getting) or if it will become the true price to SSO owners after a promotional period.
> 
> Would be great full if someone could clear this up for me.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it comes with SSO, once you have all 3 of the SSO libraries. Refer to http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/ for confirmation. It is listed as a $0 contribution to the collection.


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 4, 2017)

markleake said:


> Yes, it comes with SSO, once you have all 3 of the SSO libraries. Refer to http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/ for confirmation. It is listed as a $0 contribution to the collection.



Brill. Thanks Mark!


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 5, 2017)

For anyone interested - my feedback on Masse:

I've bought a number of Spitfire libraries over the last few years. They're all top drawer, but there are a few that stand out like beacons from the rest. SSB is a prime example where words can't describe the sheer power you get when you throw a bunch of the trombones together with the Cimbassi - truly unearthly. I've never had pictures shaking on my walls before that. I think Masse might be in the same league. I didn't actually buy SSO for this (I needed some Winds and happened to have the others), but when I heard it, was unexpectedly shocked. In all honesty I thought this was going to be basically an Albion ONE style ensemble-fest with maybe one or two patches I'd actually use. I'm surprised to say the whole thing is amazing and I can't stop playing with it. I love the SSS flautandos and sul tastos but never expected to get a whole bunch of new similar patches that actually each sound different. Each one sounds better than the last. Paul T's walkthrough is great, but doesn't do this thing justice. It's subtleties and power are way more immense than a walkthrough can really show.

My Summary:

1. This has patches it would take a ton of time to set up across the libraries and get sounding right, so it makes things easy and quick
2. It's (relatively) small and isn't RAM intensive - and already fits nicely on my crappy traveling laptop, but...
3. The sound quality is blow away - its like the big and RAM heavy originals in SSO but without the hardware needs. Sound quality is WAY BETTER than the Albions from what I can tell.
4. It's like having the Mural Ensembles, Albion ONE, Albion II, and Albion V all in one library, but better.

Only down side is the 'Beasts' imo - these sound about as beefy as the brass in A-ONE, but for me once you tasted SSB you just can't beat it. This is kind of like a pet store owner inviting you out back to hear the exclusive lions and tigers roar, when you both know that you've got a dragon chained up at home.


----------



## migmavicontrol (May 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey there,
> 
> We always recommend the black magic dock https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicmultidock as an excellent solution... But I also bought one of these for 'on the go' work. And it is insanely fast:
> 
> ...




Hi there,

I also just got the black magic design multidock. Do you run yours in a raid0 or as independent SSDs? What's your experience with it so far?


----------

